# folders become shortcuts



## John_123 (Aug 17, 2010)

Sir,

Recently I connected my pen drive to a system in my office. When I opened to see the folders inside it, they all became shortcuts to their respective folders. How to get back my folders back. When all those shortcuts are burned on a cd with "Nero" I could all the folders and their internal files exactly as they were before.

Thanking you,

John_123


----------



## lizter12 (Oct 12, 2011)

Sorry for this really a little bit late reply but hope John_123 can still hear. 
Well, back to the topic, it is almost certain that your pen drive suffered certain kind of virus or trojans. Thus the files or folders insides turned into shortcuts (showing 1KB or 2) due to hidden by the virus, causing files inaccessible for the moment. Try this:

#1. Check if the folders files are in hidden mode. 
Click on Start->Run->type cmd and click on OK (if you are using Win7, it's similiar). 
Here I assume your removable drive as F: Enter this command: attrib -h -r -s /s /d f:\*.* (replace the letter g with your external drive letter showed under My Computer ). 
Then check if your real files in the folders will be showed. 

#2. If your files won't show. Then use some powerful anti-virus to eliminate the virus or trojans. It should help you out.


----------

